# B14's ugly?!



## SpiKeJnZ (Mar 25, 2003)

talking to a buddy of mine just awhile ago, i told him that with this second job i'm getting, i will have the money for a DET motor in very little time. to which he responded "why? why waste your money on THAT car?"

...after explaining that i happen to LIKE the car, i also want to do it because you hardly ever see 200SX's around here...well, in comparison to Civics, that is. nobody knows what they are, so nobody knows what to expect. little bastard drives a 2003 WRX, so he's still on that "My car is faster than your car" thing. 

then...he said it. he actually called my car UGLY. i laughed, but i was kinda insulted... =oP 

i LOVE my car...i wouldn't give it up for the world. well, maybe for a R34 GT-R! woot...


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Yeah, they're ugly  . "Stodgy" is what one reviewer wrote
about its looks. It's a cool, dependable car, but I wouldn't
call it "sexy", even with the one's I've seen with body kits .
Get a '90-'96 MR2 if you like sleek and sexy, straight from
the factory. Would make an awesome sleeper, though, if
you can resist adding to the exterior.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I don't think they're ugly. My b14 sentra has a droopy ass, and a short body, etc. but I still love it. People who get the "newest" cars all the time don't know what it's like to bond with a car. I've got an '03 Altima now, and I still have and love the old '97 Sentra. Why? Because I've had it forever, and I can't stand the thought of someone else treating it like an old, high mileage car, and letting it go to shit. Some people just don't understand.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

It's the "Herbie" effect: sentimental value. It's not "Aztek ugly",
but it's not what I'd call a "beautiful" car. My Sol looks sexy,
but I'd sell it for something better, in a second, if it
weren't for the good times I've had in it. Plus it's a rockin',
ultra-reliable car. I think the reliability adds greatly to that
sentimentality: if you have a POS lemon that looked sexy
as hell, you'll be happy as a clam to ditch that shit.
But the 200SX *is* ugly, comparatively speaking.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

B14's ugly? At least we dont have common cars that all the people have and man, all civics look alike when they dress it up.

and try to let your friend see the pics of B14's at the member rides section..and show him mine too. vvvv the link on my sig



> so he's still on that "My car is faster than your car" thing.


 He's also 2Fast 2Furious... j/k!


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

COMPARED TO A MINI COOPER KNOCK-OFF DRIVING FOOL, ANYTHING IS UGLY. EVER SEEN THE BULL DOG MINI COOPER COMMERCIAL?


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

who said the B14 is ugly? does he own a ferrari or a porche? everyone likes my b14 here. actually everywhere people ask me what kinda car is it and tell me its neat looking. i only got a factory style spoiler and front/rear body kit and some nice set of wheels. u dont see alot of sentras around. unline civics, neons, cav and other very common cars. i swear every civic in my town has altezzas...all of them, i start to get the feeling that honda makes them with altezzas. its silly. "my car is faster than yours" is kids saying. i would tell him 'my car last longer than yours".


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

I keep thinking of my car as a cool little toy. It has been wrecked, a few missing parts, and had caught on fire. All that and I still wouldn't call it ugly...


----------



## cls12vg30 (Oct 21, 2003)

I never really liked the whole jellybean styling trend of the mid-90s, of which the B14 is an example. I prefer the sharper lines of '80s cars or some of the new cars that are coming out with sharper-edged designs. The B14 looks pretty good for a mid-90s car, but compared to the B13's clean shape the B14's curves make it look bloated and heavy to me.

Of course the biggest problem with the B14 200SX is that it's named wrong. Slapping the Silvia-platform's SX designation on a FWD Sentra-based car makes no sense whatsoever. Talk to anyone from the UK, Europe, Australia or Asia and they'll say, "You call THAT a 200SX?"


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

i think the b14 sentras are alittle 'homely' but the SE-Rs I think look pretty good... its comparing apples and oranges, all a matter of personal taste.... Civics are booooring


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Boromir said:


> * its silly. "my car is faster than yours" is kids saying. i would tell him 'my car last longer than yours". *


Now thats a good slogan


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

the only thing i think thats ugly about the b14's is the tailights and shit... i dont like the back end cuz it looks kinda bubbly.. but whatever, i love my car


----------



## ebruceii (Apr 17, 2003)

tell that dude with the WRX that he has what EVERYONE else has. WRX's are like civics around here....a dime a dozen. 

B14's ugly?? Nah, kinda econo-box-sporty looking maybe. Hell, I also have a Lex GS, and I still like having my little '95 200SX "green machine" around. I bought this B14 for it's reliablity/mileage fun/project factor. This car has yet to let me down. I love it!!!

WRX=$30K for AWD, decent performance, and a CHEESY plastic interior..........lol


----------



## Code911 (Nov 2, 2003)

The truly UGLY part about the B14 is the damn wheel gap Nissan developed with the car......hence the need for new coilovers!!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Code911 said:


> *The truly UGLY part about the B14 is the damn wheel gap Nissan developed with the car......hence the need for new coilovers!! *


^^I agree^^
....b14 ugly no no no....
I love my car and b14s don't look ugly.....they look different....


----------



## OneViaVision (Apr 2, 2003)

WHAT!?!?!?!?! B14'S UGLY!!! NOOOO WAYYYY.... whoever says that your "thinking is stinking"! I have a 1998 200sx SE an I think it looks HOT!... not to mention I created the website http://www.B14Nissan.org so whoever wants to insult the B14 Chases Nissan... can take that up with My Chromed out grill as you bounce off the shit when i run you over!


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

OK, i was at an autocross event a few weeks ago and had a Subaru lover/driver come up to me and say "is that your car?...that looks really nice" or something along those lines. All I have done is Ground Control setup dropped a couple inches, and some 16 inchers with good rubber. I do love the look of the car from the front end. The side needs some skirts, and the rear is alright, but I've never had anyone call it ugly.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i have a sentra......4door, with 2.25" drop all around, 17's, smoked tails/windows, erebuni wing, halos, custom grille, interior and i get NOTHING but compliments on my car....


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

B14 Sentra =ugly. B14 200sx= nice looking.The worst part of the B14 is the rearend. The tailights on a B14 Sentra just look wrong. Does this mean I wouldn't own one? No. I have owned 2- a 98 XE 5 speed and a 95 GXE auto( but I only paid $350 for it!)


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

ppl wonder why im modding mine out. they just don't get it. i liked it when i bought it and coulda got a civic or somethin. i was just looking for an import and for the price it was the nicest looking (from the side atleast  ) now with my 17" wheels and the new '1CLNB14' tails all it needs is a drop!!! (a big drop)
its all good from there on out as bodykit and other accesories will only make my car hotter!
on a side note every time i see a sentra or 200sx and can talk to the person (usually drive through at work) i compliment them on the fact that they own a b-14. saw one just a few days ago and complimented the ladies car. she said she just got it and she loved it and probably felt good getting a compliment form a handsome, sexy 18 year old  the moral of the story i guess: if you don't like someone elses car then stfu. cuz for the money, a stock civic's looks are comparable.


----------



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

yo spike.....i feel ya......one of my boyz sed the exact same thing!!! and the wierd thing is, he also drives a WRX but a 2001.....damn hater.....i cant wait to smoke him


----------



## Red (Nov 2, 2003)

Is it me or Does a WRX look like a Smaller Slower Bad Attempt to Rip off the Skyline?

What do I know I mean Scoobi's aint that comon are they I mean not like every aHole got one is it

O wait yes they have coz they aint got the imagination to think for them selves so they buy a cheap Skyline wannabe!!!

Not that Im bitter or nething  :Fluffy:


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

wrx don't really look that goodd to begin with and lets not even get started on the wagon. to me they are both hideous. the 200sx is unique because they stopped making it


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

the sentra PWNZ J00


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> *B14 Sentra =ugly. B14 200sx= nice looking.The worst part of the B14 is the rearend. The tailights on a B14 Sentra just look wrong. *


word.

but the parts of the car i thought were ugly when i bought it (98 grill, bubble tails) are now my favorite parts of the car. the wheel gap is what looks shitty to me. not to mention how stocky the whole thing seems. i just like the 200sx because i rarely see em where i live. if i had the money, i would buy a 5th gen prelude in a heartbeat. now thats a sexy looking car.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

*The Nissan 200SX IS "ugly"*

What's more beautiful? Just in the Nissan "fold", :
1) 280ZX, (any Z, really ).
2)95+ 240Z.
3) 250Z.
4) Any current production Nissan.
C'mon, folks! Most of you are in "denial", I think. Every person
that see my cars like the Honda better, looks-wise, but I'd
prefer not to get into the "Honda vs. Nissan" issue  !
It's a "homely, stodgy" car, period! I love mine, not because
it looks good/sexy, but because it's fun and reliable, like the
original jeep.
I know some jackass is going to ask, so here are the latest
pics of both my cars:
The *Honda* , (boooo! ):








And the *Nissan* :








Like I said before, it's not "Aztec ugly", and that homelyness'll
make a great sleeper  .


----------



## 99Stealthy (Jul 27, 2003)

hey sushiX , what tire size you have on the green 200sx?
yeah for some reason i like the honda's look better, but that's because i preferred a lowered B14. BUT! had it been a civic/integra/rsx----- i'd take our b14 anyday. 

UGLY?! i love my 99 sentra. the rear end is kinda dopey looking, but it's unique. i don't believe a ton of exterior mods with kit etc. is necessary to make one look fantastic, ie. Project sweet 16 or mike young's project 1.6. It really depends on the viewer, "beauty is in the eye of the beholder". for me, i'm into the clean, subtle sexy look.

if you ask me, B14=sleeper,clean serious race car potential. I can't say i've seen a "sexy" b14. i have seen however:intimidating, powerful,clean,superb........

Sexy to me? late model G20's. too bad they stopped makin' em.
another sexy: late 240SX's and silvia's.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

It's 15x6.5 on both, and to be fair, the Nissan pic is a little
shitty, "washed-out". But, I mean: c'mon, folks! It's perfect
for the "plain-jane" sleeper role, but it'll never get the "hottie"
spot.


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah i dunno bout b14 sentras..i think the 200SX is way better looking...but i may be biasedhehe


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

its like anything else........if my friend shows me a girl he thinks is cute, i look at her and i get scared..that means we have different views on what we think is good looking..but thats ok, dont be a hater, the 200sx is better looking than a civic...hands down. the sentra just looks odd because it looks "longer" than most small cars.


----------



## cls12vg30 (Oct 21, 2003)

I've actually always found the shape of the B14 to look more appropriate in 4-door Sentra form than in 2-door 200SX form. Having only 2-doors makes the ass end look even fatter.
(Of course I've alway had a little bit of hostility towards B14 200SX's because of the naming issue.)


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

do the sentra/200sx look THAT different?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I honestly think the sentra looks better, it may just be me but something about making something that should be a sedan into a coupe makes it look kinda funny...


----------



## cls12vg30 (Oct 21, 2003)

Boromir said:


> *do the sentra/200sx look THAT different? *


No, they really don't, aside from one having two doors and one having four. There's subtle differences in grilles and taillights that vary by year, but that's about it.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

i like to have 2 doors instead of 4. but the taillight peice on the 200sx and the grille are obnoxious looking.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

Boromir said:


> do the sentra/200sx look THAT different?


i just noticed the other day when i parked my 200 next to a sentra that the back windshield is a fair bit longer and at less of a slope...especially noticeable when looking from the side.


----------



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

and dont forget that the sentra is 1 inch longer than the 200sx...haha....or is it the other way around?...well, u know what i mean


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

tell me you don't think sean's (1CLNB14) sentra is sexy. take a look www.nwnismo.com (profiles-sean & jamie's sentra) and tell me!!!
this is the plan for my sentra and i would LOVE to drive that thing. it's beautiful from all angles. the b-14 CAN look sexy, and there are plenty more around this board to know.


----------



## 99Stealthy (Jul 27, 2003)

nah, i think sean and jamie's is a little ricey for me. the interior has too many contrasting textures and colors to be uniform,too. i prefer wes dumalski's 200sx.





xt_out said:


> tell me you don't think sean's (1CLNB14) sentra is sexy. take a look www.nwnismo.com (profiles-sean & jamie's sentra) and tell me!!!
> this is the plan for my sentra and i would LOVE to drive that thing. it's beautiful from all angles. the b-14 CAN look sexy, and there are plenty more around this board to know.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

4 door b14s (SE-L anyway) look better from the side, but the 200SX looks better from behind. Both are ugly as hell IMO. Yes I think my 99 is ugly. And this is coming from some one who almost bought a SVX. But I bought the car because it was pretty fun to drive and I didnt want to load miles on my SE-R.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

> little bastard drives a 2003 WRX


and the WRX IS sexy now? .. uh.. not without 10K in body mods. 

what does he think he drives an Enzo now?

lol.. ask him what his favorite car is that'll get him. i'd bet $$$ its going to be a skyline which is a Nissan, so fcuck em, he'd trade his car for a Nissan right now (you get my angle here?)

ask him if he's gotten any fish for his fishtank headlights yet.


----------



## Avengerdriver (Jul 22, 2002)

I wouldn't call them ugly, but they're not exactly pretty.


It's a nice looking car though, I bought mine because it was nicer looking than the Civic and the Galant (more reliable than the Galant too) I was looking at (and cheaper too).

I like the look of the interior a lot too, it doesn't have the same "faded old" look that most economy cars have... it looks really nice when it's clean.


It's better looking than most ecnonomy cars, neons, cavaliers, civics, and mitsu mirages were all uglier in 1995. 


I have a pretty car though.. lol it breaks too often




















the 2 are like apples and oranges


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Thanks!*



99Stealthy said:


> nah, i think sean and jamie's is a little ricey for me. the interior has too many contrasting textures and colors to be uniform,too. i prefer wes dumalski's 200sx.


I appreciate the plug man! I feel the rear end of ANY b14 looks like crap unless it has at LEAST 205 width tires. 225's make the rear end look proportional and IMHO pretty tough.


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

NO NO NO! Nissan 200sx arent ugly! I LOVE MY CAR.....Its just that many people dont know what it is....they ask me "So what kinda car u drive?".......and I reply Nissan 200sx and they are like... " :wtf: is that" I wouldnt get rid of my car at all....ive had it for 3 months and I LOVE IT and i have some good memories in that car :thumbup:


----------



## cls12vg30 (Oct 21, 2003)

xNISMOB14x said:


> Its just that many people dont know what it is....they ask me "So what kinda car u drive?".......and I reply Nissan 200sx and they are like... " :wtf: is that" :


Dang dude you sure do know some clueless people!


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I didnt really like my car when I bought it in 1996 but got it mostly because i could afford it back then. It has grown on me and I really love the little bugger.

That said...
I absolutely hate the rear end, one of the ugliest rear ends I'd say in the history of automobile making. But I love how the rest of my car looks. I got rid of the fender gap with a nearly 3" drop with coilovers, put some nice 205 tires with 16" wheels on, kept her nice n clean and whenver I get around to fixing the rear it will be IMO really nice looking. 

There arent many cars out there that really impress me anyways in the looks department under say $40,000.


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

THEY ARENT NOT UGLY! I have had my car for 3 months and i love it and i wouldnt get rid of it for nothing! Ive had some good memorries in that car!


----------



## JDM-GA16DE (Dec 6, 2003)

i love my 99 sentra....the 99 came out with the hotter grille and i put in a custom cut out mesh grille.....i actually bought from home depot for like $7...it is in the roofing section, by the gutter stuff....it looks hot...yea mine is all black...im hoping on getting the 15 inch se rims and making them black...but yea, i love it...im puttin in my reverse gauges that i got from www.procarparts.com, this weekend....i'll post some pics later when i can figure it out.. :thumbup:


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

you mean like this??...










and 200SX's look better than sentras there i said it again!


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

my friend used to have a B14 sentra, he used to allways say they "look a little overweight" and "chubby" I dunno tho, I like the bubbly look.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

i like my car


----------



## JDM-GA16DE (Dec 6, 2003)

yea i like both of those 200sx's...they are dope as hell!!....im def. feelin those rims on both cars...i cant wait to get mine....does anyone know where i can find the rear reflector for the sentra...i want the SE one....i heard there is a carbon fiber one....i dunno where though....and does anyone live in jersey??...i live in haledon nj....


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Just remember that beauty is in the eye of the beer holder!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

JDM-GA16DE said:


> yea i like both of those 200sx's...they are dope as hell!!....im def. feelin those rims on both cars...i cant wait to get mine....does anyone know where i can find the rear reflector for the sentra...i want the SE one....i heard there is a carbon fiber one....i dunno where though....and does anyone live in jersey??...i live in haledon nj....


The CF piece you speak of is from the 99 Sentra SE Limited. You can get it through the dealersjip. About $159 IIRC.


----------



## JDM-GA16DE (Dec 6, 2003)

thanks a lot dawg!!....i couldn't find it anywhere....i can just go to a nissan dealership and ask for one???....


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

JDM-GA16DE said:


> thanks a lot dawg!!....i couldn't find it anywhere....i can just go to a nissan dealership and ask for one???....



prolly not, a lot of the dealerships dont know what theyre talking about....call greg vogel over at mossy, i dont know his number but u can find it at www.mossyperformance.com he can give u a bit of a hook up


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

this junk yard has one, its located in pennsylvania too!!! (close shipping) its only 61 bucks... a lot cheaper then new, call them 1-800-222-2528 http://www.weberbrosauto.com/


----------



## JDM-GA16DE (Dec 6, 2003)

thanks yo....i gotta check that out!...oh yea...are you guys into systems??....im def. not!!....they are big and heavy....and why do i need to listen to music that loud...id rather listen to my engine!...systems are gay.. :thumbdwn:


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

*..that*



DryBoy said:


> this junk yard has one, its located in pennsylvania too!!! (close shipping) its only 61 bucks... a lot cheaper then new, call them 1-800-222-2528 http://www.weberbrosauto.com/



..dayum, $61!! .."me likee very much" :thumbup:


----------



## MECHA_JESUS (Dec 11, 2003)

Yeah, the tail end makes it one ugly mother(edited for language)r, as does the stock wheel gap. Honestly, though, it's a frickin' econobox, who cares? It moves and gets great mileage, it doesn't matter if it looks like a fat kid on roller skates, which it does.

Also, don't rice them out plz kthx.


----------



## JDM-GA16DE (Dec 6, 2003)

yea.....dont rice them....JDM them!!.....oh yea i put in my indiglo gauges....they are bangin!!!....i def. recommend them...im all about the JDM style, but they dont have J-SPEC gauges for the 95-99 sentra...but its all good!!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

JDM-GA16DE said:


> thanks yo....i gotta check that out!...oh yea...are you guys into systems??....im def. not!!....they are big and heavy....and why do i need to listen to music that loud...id rather listen to my engine!...systems are gay.. :thumbdwn:



ok, hold on there cowboy, i have a system in my car, whats wrong with it? i like bumpin my music pretty loud, with some nice bass hits, theres nothin wrong with that, its just that when i pull up next to u at a stoplight, your car might disintegrate with all the vibration it'll take from my bass


----------



## cls12vg30 (Oct 21, 2003)

What's wrong with it......
1) Most of the people around you think your music sucks. We would really rather you not share it with us.
2)It may sound like perfect bass to you inside the car, and you may think you're impressing everyone, but outside all we hear is your license plate rattling, and we are not impressed.
3) It helps, when driving public streets, to be able to hear things like the horns of other drivers, emergency vehicles on your bumper, misfiring cylinders, etc.

BTW I'm not speaking to anyone personally, just my general impressions when I pull up next to a Thumper.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

cls12vg30 said:


> What's wrong with it......
> 1) Most of the people around you think your music sucks. We would really rather you not share it with us.
> 2)It may sound like perfect bass to you inside the car, and you may think you're impressing everyone, but outside all we hear is your license plate rattling, and we are not impressed.
> 3) It helps, when driving public streets, to be able to hear things like the horns of other drivers, emergency vehicles on your bumper, misfiring cylinders, etc.
> ...



1) i dont really give a fuck if u like what im bumpin, u dont like the music im listening to? roll up your windows and raise the volume on your stereo.

2)that kinda bothers me too, but in my personal car, my shit doesnt rattle

3)sirens/etc n all, ok i give u that....thats why personally i turn it down at stoplights ((but along with emergency bumpers on your bumper come erratic flashing lights that u should see regardless if youre an alert driver)) and that misfiring cylinders is a pretty weak excuse....lol :cheers:


----------



## JDM-GA16DE (Dec 6, 2003)

im not hatin on anyone...its just that i think that my stock stereo is loud enough for me....i'd rather spend my cash on performance stuff, and not a gay heavy box in the trunk....man when there is a car thumping next to me at a light...i bob my head to the beat...and then smoke the fagat!!.....gay ass heavy box..


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

a sentra is still very good lookin when u hook it up right.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

about systems I dont think there is anything wrong with it Ive never had anything overkill just some subs and a good set of componants so that I heard the loud bump but no one else realy did (dont think) but you have to enjoy your ride whatever you do with it thats the point right??


----------



## Triple_T (Mar 18, 2004)

hey man i got a nissan 200sx with a combat kit on it, and everybody around here loves my car, and as far as civics and WRXs everybody has those, y would u want something everybody else has, for a person to have a cool car, or for something to be cool, it needs to be original, and an eye catcher, u want a cool car? exhaust, body kit, rims, couple more mods of ur choice, and take off the emblems, and you will have people guessing what kind of car you are driving, b14's are great keep on going! :thumbup:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I woudlnt mind the lucino front and sides, with drift spoiler... Im not a fan of any of the rear bumpers out there..


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i didnt like my b14 when i first got it, but it done grown on me  cant imagine owning a toyota er something else.


oh yah, shame on you for digging up a almost 5-month old thread


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

HEY everyone, if you want to be a sellout and be like everyone else, then a civic, integra, sahll suit you.....other than that Sentras are unique and beauty is in eye of the beholder, and its beautiful to me!!! Allyou hnda lvers out there go be like every one else....
:loser:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> i didnt like my b14 when i first got it, but it done grown on me  cant imagine owning a toyota er something else.
> 
> 
> oh yah, shame on you for digging up a almost 5-month old thread


.......and slayer had to bring up the fact that this is an old thread good going slayer now i feel like crap reading this but any ways.......I have a 96 sentra and i have to say that i love the car hate the rear end. that god awful taillight trunk cover thing pisses me off! anyone know of a good way to get rid of it? :balls:


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

I'm glad i dont have a sentra, i dont like the back. I love the rear of my 200. I got to watch my car going down the road when my friend drove it. It looks good!


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> ...I have a 96 sentra and i have to say that i love the car hate the rear end. that god awful taillight trunk cover thing pisses me off! anyone know of a good way to get rid of it? :balls:


...spraypaint...

Anyway... for the rest of the thread, the Sentra is a beautiful car because it is unique. Not to many people think about throwing money into it. And though I would see this car as more of a performance based car, there isn't anything wrong with putting an awesome audio system in it. Drivers should choose what should be done to their vehicles based on what they like, and those who flame them for it should drive into a river and drown. (i can be hateful...)

don't be like everyone else with their civics and eclipses. be original and get a sentra. (or for a challenge, get a 3 cyl Metro)


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

JDM-GA16DE said:


> i love my 99 sentra....the 99 came out with the hotter grille and i put in a custom cut out mesh grille.....i actually bought from home depot for like $7...it is in the roofing section, by the gutter stuff....it looks hot...yea mine is all black...im hoping on getting the 15 inch se rims and making them black...but yea, i love it...im puttin in my reverse gauges that i got from www.procarparts.com, this weekend....i'll post some pics later when i can figure it out.. :thumbup:


i did the meshed grill myself aswell 





































The only thing that has changed since i took those pictures ..is the spoiler now i have the 200sx OEM one


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

that wing has to GO!!!!!! way to big yo....besides you aint flying off some where.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

200sx98fl said:


> that wing has to GO!!!!!! way to big yo....besides you aint flying off some where.


dude...stop bitchin
and read the bottom of my post after the pictures.


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> dude...stop bitchin
> and read the bottom of my post after the pictures.


Sorry just seen it....200sx wing way better.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

plus i loved that wing, but too many people wanted to race me.
I wonder why..????? LOL
My car used to look like this...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

200sx98fl said:


> Sorry just seen it....200sx wing way better.



its cool


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> its cool


i like that white strip of yours .....nice touch


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

thanks, it looked nice for a little bit but then it started fading away and i had to replace it every year. Became real pain in the a**.


----------



## ColinS (Oct 12, 2003)

ebruceii said:


> WRX=$30K for AWD, decent performance, and a CHEESY plastic interior..........lol


no, the STi=$30k for awd, damn good performance, and a slightly cheesey interior.

for $24k new, i think an awd turbo car like the wrx is a bargin. I dont like how the wrx's or sti's look now, but the pre 2000 foreign WRX Type-R(A) STi's are awesome looking, just like the 2.5rs was in 99.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

see.. im thinking getting a B12 AWD sentra wagon GA16E, and then swappipng a Ga16det and have AWD massive power... probably smoke a wrx.. and spend a total of under 6k


----------



## ColinS (Oct 12, 2003)

something tells me that the differentials in a B12 awd and the drive train itself might not be up to snuff for over twice the HP it was designed for. I'm not saying its not possible, but wrx's are a lot of people's daily drivers and reliability is an issue.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

JDM-GA16DE said:


> im not hatin on anyone...its just that i think that my stock stereo is loud enough for me....i'd rather spend my cash on performance stuff, and not a gay heavy box in the trunk....man when there is a car thumping next to me at a light...i bob my head to the beat...and then smoke the fagat!!.....gay ass heavy box..



I agree. I use to have a sounds system. 2 pioneer 12" subs in the trunk. But that was until I got into performance and realized what I gained from taking it out. Now I put my money into performance. I do upgrade my system but just a nice head unit and 4-way pioneers speakers to replace the stock ones. Sounds great and don't kill my performance. Besides what would you rather hear, screaming rpm's or "boom boom boom"


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> ^^I agree^^
> ....b14 ugly no no no....
> I love my car and b14s don't look ugly.....they look different....


Yeah, that doods on crack and a crack ho, you man get off my ho!
OF course they're not porche or ferrari style but do you have one?
What does mr Ugly drive? A civic? A hyundai, a ford aspire (great name, aspire to be a vehicle already).
C'mon for datsun our cars look great, I think they look better than the old sentra B13? boxy-look shoe-box cars and a civic is a civic does anyone say your civic is just so classy? no, they say nice body kit, love how it weighs more produces more drag and goes slower? of course they don't they concentrate on being NOTICED. 
Our "bubble cars" are at least more streamlined than a shoe-box (old sentra)
and look quite nice with custom rims (less wheel gap) and an infiniti grille from a G20 (chrome grill). Plus my moonroof/sunroof? helps me appreciate the open road on a nice day. A fat exhaust looks better an my cars ass then on a civic. Speaking of an ugly ass a civic's innards are viewable from behind until they drop it. Too me a civic looks like an angry mosquito and most of the ones out here sound like it. At least nissan has a system better than speed density air metering and an engine with a deep kick (some torque noise on a civic would be nice not all that bzzzzbzzzzzzzzzzzbzzzzzzzzzzzz. Thats a weed eater, not a car and after they cut springs it's just a lawnmower that turns poorly, bumps your head into the ceiling and sounds like a weed eater!

P.S. I do admit all the white and green sentra's out there make sentra's look ugly. Pick a color, paint the car or for the love of GOD buy some pinstripes!
My color is factory 1997 BR2 (Metallic Blue) Only one on the lot and I snagged it, I have only seen this color on like 2 other nissans in the city of Phoenix! And that includes all nissan sentra's ,se-r se etc with the B14 chasis, anyone know how many blue (BR2) 200sx se's were made? s(in1997)


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

to me.. well i didnt' have a choice.. i got my car from my step mom when i went to college and had no choice cause it was free :thumbup: . At first i didn't care cause it was free but later i noticed that the car look realy nasty in the back, it has way too big wheel well gap.. im mean damn, were the people who designed this car high? . So like every other ricer out there i put altezzas.. and muffler ..lol (well i did it because i wanted to change the back of the car , thats my exuse!).


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

DanTheMan said:


> Yeah, that doods on crack and a crack ho, you man get off my ho!
> OF course they're not porche or ferrari style but do you have one?
> What does mr Ugly drive? A civic? A hyundai, a ford aspire (great name, aspire to be a vehicle already).
> C'mon for datsun our cars look great, I think they look better than the old sentra B13? boxy-look shoe-box cars and a civic is a civic does anyone say your civic is just so classy? no, they say nice body kit, love how it weighs more produces more drag and goes slower? of course they don't they concentrate on being NOTICED.
> ...



AMEN to that. Ever seen some of the civics people modify? Heck the hatchbacks look like a station wagon with the bach chopped off. I saw 2 of them saturnight playing around with one and other on the local street racing strip. Looked ugly and and all you could hear is what sounded like a pissed off bumble bee. What was funnier yet is when they caught a light and raced they didn't expect to see me passing both of them on the shoulder. LOL. Gotta love making ass's out of civics.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Here's my "modified" Civic:








It looks a lot better than my '98 200SX SE, even before I started to "mod" it. Why do you
people hate Honda so much? I AM definately confused on this. I see it as "blind" hate, like
racism. Or maybe jealousy, perhaps? I don't
bash on Nissan, Dodge, Ford, or any car maker;
(maybe individual "lines", like the Aztec ), but
you can't "stay alive" if you produce a shitty
product, and, I can say this: Honda's never had
to be "bailed out" like Nissan, and every Honda
I've owned worked like a Swiss watch.


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

200SushiX said:


> Here's my "modified" Civic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the bottom line is your car sucks? actually HONDA SUCKS! Your car will never look better than the b14 (Doesnt look better than mine either check it out in the show section.) Plus you would probably get smoked by most b14s along wth mine. So take you honda comments and bring them elsewhere. This is Nissan cuntry :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

owned! del SLO'S suck haha


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

200sx98fl said:


> But the bottom line is your car sucks? actually HONDA SUCKS!


Facts please. Oh wait, you don't have any.



200sx98fl said:


> Your car will never look better than the b14 (Doesnt look better than mine either check it out in the show section.)


That's kind of a matter of personal taste, isn't it? Personally, I like how his Del Sol looks.



200sx98fl said:


> Plus you would probably get smoked by most b14s along wth mine.


Some Del Sols came with the B16. 90% of the B14s on this board aren't as fast as a Sol with a B16. Even if his has the D16, dollar for dollar, it will ALWAYS be faster than a GA16DE-powered B14.



200sx98fl said:


> So take you honda comments and bring them elsewhere. This is Nissan cuntry :cheers:


Ahem. Keep in mind that 50% or more of the moderators here don't own Nissans. In fact, most of the mods aren't punk-ass Nissan Nazis like you.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

samo said:


> Some Del Sols came with the B16. 90% of the B14s on this board aren't as fast as a Sol with a B16. Even if his has the D16, dollar for dollar, it will ALWAYS be faster than a GA16DE-powered B14.


del sol's are heavy. honda had to make them heavy due to the fact that they had to pass safety regulations (2600lbs in that small ass car)...a b16 honda is fast, yes...and will beat a ga16200sx...but a 200sx ga16 will keep head to head with a non b16 del sol...i speak from experience...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Perhaps off the factory floor they're equal, and that's to be expected. The D16 is NOT a performance motor. It's a SOHC 1.6l, nothing special. In fact, I'm surprised it performs as well as it does.

And again, dollar for dollar, a D16-powered Civic will always be faster than a GA16DE-powered Sentra/200SX.

What again sucks about Honda?


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Exalta said:


> B14's ugly? At least we dont have common cars that all the people have and man, all civics look alike when they dress it up.


ROGER THAT! Almost anything is better than driving a car that looks like every body else that races, or mods their car.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

samo said:


> And again, dollar for dollar, a D16-powered Civic will always be faster than a GA16DE-powered Sentra/200SX.



ONLY because of the aftermarket support..NOT because the d16 is a better motor.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

SweetRideNAz said:


> ROGER THAT! Almost anything is better than driving a car that looks like every body else that races, or mods their car.


I couldn't agree more. That is all I see around here is damn civics and most of them can't come near keeping up with my sentra. There are an occasional few that beat me. 3 so far. 1 had NOS, another had turbo, and the other not sure what made it fast. Got it by over 1-1/2 car lengths off the line and then he came back but there was so much smoke coming from the back of the car that it had a driver chasing after us coughing. I'll admit, some civics look pretty good when modified but I specify "some". I'm sorry but I don't see the point in modifying that half a station wagon they call a hatchback. 

"nissan nazi's" :wtf: samo, before you direct this at nissan enthusiasts try and see the whole picture. Because it ain't just nissan owners. Its toyota, ford, chevy, etc. You like honda then fine. But this site is to support nissans so if you don't support nissan then why are you here? As 200sx98fl put it "Take you honda comments and bring them elsewhere. This is Nissan country" :thumbup:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

sentra97gxe said:


> I'll admit, some civics look pretty good when modified but I specify "some". I'm sorry but I don't see the point in modifying that half a station wagon they call a hatchback.


And there's a lot of people out there that don't see the point in modding a 1.6l _family sedan_. Personally, I like Civic hatches. They're light, tossable, and fun little cars.



sentra97gxe said:


> "nissan nazi's" :wtf: samo, before you direct this at nissan enthusiasts try and see the whole picture. Because it ain't just nissan owners. Its toyota, ford, chevy, etc.


I have never experienced more hatred toward other makes of vehicles than comes from the Nissan community. Trust me, I have a lot of experience with this. In general, the Toyota owners I know are very respectful of other makes. We even had a number of AE86s come to our last Nissan meet. Many of the Ford and Chevy owners I know are pretty cool too. Of course, there's an idiot or two thrown in, but that happens with every community.



sentra97gxe said:


> You like honda then fine. But this site is to support nissans so if you don't support nissan then why are you here? As 200sx98fl put it "Take you honda comments and bring them elsewhere. This is Nissan country" :thumbup:


You obviously don't have the slightest idea who I am or what I do. Perhaps you don't know this, but I used to own a B13 - a pretty well-known one at that. And guess what, in my spare time I help build and show one of the most famous and well-decorated Sentras in the world, 1CLNB14's '99 GXE-LE. I'm also the webmaster and main photographer for NW Nismo, a local Nissan team. So obviously I _do_ support Nissan. But unlike you, I am able to respect other makes of cars, which is the true mark of a car enthusiast.


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

I'm going to have to agree with Samo, a true enthusiast is going to love all cars, because in themselves they are all beautiful and all have there strong and weak points, you can't argue looks because everyone likes something different, voice your opinion but don't bash on other people, now I do understand that there is a lot more honda trash on the road then nissan, when it comes to ricers and what not, but that should never make you hate a car because of some idiots who lack sense, and if honda did produce such bad cars then they wouldn't be selling so much, I can understand you all have pride for you autos but it should never let it get out of hand, and even if our cars are better then hondas, so what, there is going to be some other make better then ours, like BMW, I honestly love the STi and hope to get one soon, and even though I love my 200sx, its not going to change how I feel about the car I've loved since I was a child, so don't let your car go to your head!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i agree with everything you said except for this...

i like his car alot, but.....well....nevermind





samo said:


> And guess what, in my spare time I help build and show one of the most famous and well-decorated Sentras in the world, 1CLNB14's '99 GXE-LE.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

samo said:


> And there's a lot of people out there that don't see the point in modding a 1.6l _family sedan_. Personally, I like Civic hatches. They're light, tossable, and fun little cars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your right, I know most people think a 1.6 is small engine for mods along with completely stock my car didn't look like something a street racer would drive. But its different, and its a real insult when you have v6 or v8 and get outran by a car that only has a 1.6 under the hood. Maybe where you live it only comes from the nissan community but around where I live pretty much everyone who don't have a honda civic hates them. But then again that probably partially has to do with the fact that around here civics are everywhere. I mean more than half of the cars out street racing are civics. And 90% of them are outright ugly as in primered, multicolored, or part of a body kit. I don't dislike all hondas. I like the preludes and the s2000's. I just dislike civics. Now I have seen a few that I thought looked good. There's a guy in my area who has a blue late 90's model si fully tricked out and it would whoop my ass easly. I do respect other makes of cars but I guess you could say that seeing many poorly done civics all the time has made me a little biased. You like civics and thats cool, its your opinion. I don't and thats my opinion. So maybe we should direct this back to facts and away from opinions


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

Samo...lol... always harsh. He has a point to a certain extent and i wont argue with him at being that he was the first nissan person to help me. He was even harsh then cuase i think i spelled vtec vtech..lol. But either way down here in tampa there are so many hond's its crazy....but mosty 88-93 honda preludes, crx's, older accords and the damned civic. There so ugly and all look the same and sound like crap and run like crap. My friend has a 96 ex same mods and i beat him all the time never fells and he always downs nissans. So i think it goes both ways. As i was looking in honda forums all they were talking about was lame sr20's down in florida. Anyways honda nissan we probably always be a rival. As we all know nissan WINS!


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

200sx98fl said:


> Samo...lol... always harsh. He has a point to a certain extent and i wont argue with him at being that he was the first nissan person to help me. He was even harsh then cuase i think i spelled vtec vtech..lol. But either way down here in tampa there are so many hond's its crazy....but mosty 88-93 honda preludes, crx's, older accords and the damned civic. There so ugly and all look the same and sound like crap and run like crap. My friend has a 96 ex same mods and i beat him all the time never fells and he always downs nissans. So i think it goes both ways. As i was looking in honda forums all they were talking about was lame sr20's down in florida. Anyways honda nissan we probably always be a rival. As we all know nissan WINS!


 :cheers: Amen


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

200sx98fl said:


> My friend has a 96 ex same mods and i beat him all the time never fells and he always downs nissans.





sentra97gxe said:


> But its different, and its a real insult when you have v6 or v8 and get outran by a car that only has a 1.6 under the hood.





sentra97gxe said:


> Got it by over 1-1/2 car lengths off the line and then he came back but there was so much smoke coming from the back of the car that it had a driver chasing after us coughing.


Street racing posts????

Read the Rules, #1 is;
"No street racing posts, or discussion of any other type of illegal activity."


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> Street racing posts????
> 
> Read the Rules, #1 is;
> "No street racing posts, or discussion of any other type of illegal activity."


it was all legal


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......hah ,took 8 pages for the "racing" issue to come up. bah.


anyway.....back on topic...

like i said a few pages ago, it took a while to get used to the looks of my sentra. infact, i didnt really like it at all when i first got it, but it was free, so i didnt complain. but, a few months down the road i found this place along with a few local groups, and i think what would have happened if i did get the car i wanted. 

it all comes down to personal tastes, and preferences. if your looking for parts avalibility, and the most widely sold car, get a honda. this includes their entire line, not just the civic. Especially if your getting into entry level racing, maybe even higher up bracket racing. with so many widely used/interchangeable parts, and more people to help you out if ya need it, it kinda makes sence.

So far, aftermarket parts wise, owning a NISSAN is somewhat of a challenge. not so many parts out there, and the ones out there arent cheap, and alot not street/emmissions legal. one actually has to do some research, work, and put in some time to find parts that may or may not help his/her cause.

It seems nissan had the upper hand lately with the sr20 motors, but it seems honda gurus have figured out how to swap em in their civics, so, now what. now they have our power, in a safer, lighter(i think?) car. lol. ironic eh?

i've owned my sentra for about a year n a half now, and i gotta say, it's amazing how much time is actually wasted on worrying about a car being "riced out" (goddamni hate that word/term, kill that person........eh), based upon more looks than power, stickers, sounds too loud, etc. the basis for all of this is, from what i can figure, the lack of attention the nissan community has recieved from major named performance and aftermarket companies. and us having to rely on new, up-and-coming companies, that noone is too sure about yet. this has turned most of us into haters for other car makers. and dont say "oh no thst bs, we dont do that!" dont make me do a search on honda and post the replies given to them  but im sure its the same on the honda forums, but guess what, they dont care as much. why? cause they'll just make an awsome kill story on their boards, and forget about ya.

well, i kinda lost my train of thought at the end, but either way ya go, no matter what the category is, computers, cars, baseball, etc, there will always be the fan-boys thinking that theirs dominates all. guess what. in a month, there is always something bigger and better than what they got.

sorry if this is depressing, or makes you angry, but guess what, its the truth. at least in my mind anyway.


.......the mindless rambles of Slayer aka Jay were brought to you by.......
himself you smacktard lol. what, you think he is sponsored? HAH. (no but really, anyone wanna do something? im bored.)


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

hondas still suck


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

Honda's with sr20's???? can that be? How can you disgrace a motor like that.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

200sx98fl said:


> Honda's with sr20's???? can that be? How can you disgrace a motor like that.


A disgrace? Well more of a disgrace to honda that the owner chose a nissan motor to be faster. But then again the sr20 has been considered one of the best 4cyl ever made


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

200sx98fl said:


> But the bottom line is your car sucks? actually HONDA SUCKS! Your car will never look better than the b14 (Doesnt look better than mine either check it out in the show section.) Plus you would probably get smoked by most b14s along wth mine. So take you honda comments and bring them elsewhere. This is Nissan cuntry :cheers:


  You truely are hopeless. A true 
*fanatic*, I guess, but I, myself, have a
"grip on reality", and can honestly say: a Honda's
just a Honda, a Nissan's just a Nissan. Unless
it's a Skyline or a Z. Or an Infiniti brand.
But, I was just comparing my '95 Civic delsol,
to my '98 Nissan 200SX SE, and it 
WILL/DOES BLOW AWAY the Nissan, looks
and performance-wise, no matter what you,
or *NotAnotherHonda* believes/fantasizes.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

200SushiX said:


> You truely are hopeless. A true
> *fanatic*, I guess, but I, myself, have a
> "grip on reality", and can honestly say: a Honda's
> just a Honda, a Nissan's just a Nissan. Unless
> ...


I don't think that the del sol look better than the b14 .I don't have nothing against Hondas,Mitshus,Mazda, etc. For real the b14 looks 110 times better that the del sol
just my.02
and BTW I have 999 posts :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Enough is enough. The immaturity in this thread is getting out of hand.

And yes, B14s are ugly. Even Mike K. will acknowledge that.


----------

